# 3 weeks after stopping chemicals and still not ready is this right?



## specialed (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi guys,
  I stopped adding nutes and everything 3-4 weeks ago and have been magnifying daily for the amber bulbs to come and nothing still mostly cloudy but some clear. There are Afghani and skunk growing and none have shown any sign of amber bulbs. I have taken a nug here and there over the last week and its not very potent if anything head high only. Have i over shot the ripe time or do i still have time to go? 

on another note this picture is of my skunk plant everything on the top has turned yellow and died out is this from to much light and no cooling fan on it constantly?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 2, 2010)

IMO you are a week or 2 away from harvest. It looks to me like those plants are just pulling all the nutes they can from the leaves. This is normal.


----------



## the chef (Mar 2, 2010)

How many days in? Oz is right your real close but still a little to go. Your skunk has serious heat stress! Get a fan! Watch fer it to hermie and if it does yank it quick! Your other ladies will catch up and be ready soon....patience.


----------



## specialed (Mar 2, 2010)

Its been so long I lost count somewhere around 15-17 weeks I held out before changing the lighting time to 12/12 for about 3 weeks which i didnt count but 15-17 is probably realistic.
yeah i had a feeling that was what happened to that one so i backed the light off a little and put the fan on 12/12 with the light. I didnt care so much for the skunk ones after the afghani started to sparkle and i just let it do its thing. dumb move on my part.

hopefully it will recover from the heat stress but its been going for a few weeks


----------



## the chef (Mar 2, 2010)

wow seems a little long. Might wanna scope a few spots instead of one.


----------



## specialed (Mar 2, 2010)

Chef thats what i have been doing the last 2 days and its consistant


----------



## the chef (Mar 2, 2010)

LOL ok bud don't panik! The trichs will get there, had a thai super skunk that was gonna take longer than that before she got the chop! They'll get there.


----------



## specialed (Mar 2, 2010)

lol thanks i have been. I will keep waiting:watchplant: :watchplant: :watchplant:


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 2, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> LOL ok bud don't panik! The trichs will get there, had a thai super skunk that was gonna take longer than that before she got the chop! They'll get there.



was that the 1 you grew in the restricted grow contest??  it was thai somethin rite? thats was quite the contest yall had.. i was with it since the beginning.. nice buds chef


----------



## the chef (Mar 2, 2010)

That was it. Finished at six foot three in my bathroom!


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 2, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> That was it. Finished at six foot three in my bathroom!



ya.. she looked every bit of it.. i was actually really surprised wit that plant esp in the final weeks it seemed like it got so much more dense and budiful.. when u chopped it tho, those nugs looked tasty.. awesome stuff.. i love this place..lol..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 3, 2010)

How long has it been in 12/12?


----------



## Herm (Mar 3, 2010)

I had some Arjans Haze that took about 16 weeks to finish.  Don't panic if the BUDS look healthy then your still good to go!


----------



## specialed (Mar 3, 2010)

at least 12 weeks of 12/12 but i cant remember exactly.:bong: 
yeah they still look healthy the afghan look more than healthy:farm:


----------



## Herm (Mar 3, 2010)

By the way go spend 2 bucks and buy a calendar!


----------



## specialed (Mar 3, 2010)

thanks Herm yeah i wished i would have when i started it. Lesson learned for sure


----------



## warfish (Mar 4, 2010)

On your next grow you may want to start a journal on here, then you can add the dates to the journal of things like when you went 12/12.  It can really help to look back on the journal to see what you have done


----------



## North Fork Hermit (Mar 5, 2010)

> at least 12 weeks of 12/12 but i cant remember exactly.



_*  O K, I know this is "nitpicky"  and I'm an old codger but one of my simple rules: each new grow means a new notebook. Compile enough of them and you have your own private reference system. This is how we did things before the great inter-webby thing.
green luck to you.........
*_


----------



## specialed (Mar 5, 2010)

thanks guys I will take that advice next time for sure


----------



## specialed (Mar 14, 2010)

No sign of amber trichs yet but all leaves are dying and falling off is this right


----------



## Herm (Mar 15, 2010)

Do you have pictures?


----------



## v35b (Mar 15, 2010)

That is normal in late flowering..Should'nt be long now...


----------



## specialed (Mar 15, 2010)

here is what i took right now blocking the light the best i could


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 15, 2010)

specialed said:
			
		

> No sign of amber trichs yet but all leaves are dying and falling off is this right


take some more photos for us....in better light....non hps.


----------



## specialed (Mar 15, 2010)

how about these do they help?
by the way the real  ugly ones are the skunk ones not very rewarding was better off doing all kush's oh well next time


----------



## leafminer (Mar 17, 2010)

Good grief what have you been doing?
Those plants look to me to be well past their sell-by date! IMO you need to harvest them, well, about three weeks ago I should think...


----------



## specialed (Mar 17, 2010)

The trichs are still milkey and 3 weeks ago i was told i still had another week to go.  The tops are burnt though from lack of air on tops so you cant go by that part


----------



## the chef (Mar 17, 2010)

Harvest them bub! They do look like they are past thier prime!


----------



## specialed (Mar 17, 2010)

I have been drying a piece out in the microwave every couple days and trying it for 2 weeks and there is no potency to them. Is there any possibility they are not done or should i just pull em and take what i get from it?


----------



## the chef (Mar 17, 2010)

No brother don't waste your bud in the microwave! Let it naturally dry, cure. Brother in my strongest opinion that puppy is done! But it sounds like your still unsure. Thats ok! Had a thai super skunk that and no kidding, was worse than that! When she gets to a certain point she's basicaly done, especialy if she's had some good damage. In my opinion everything in your pics says she's a bit past her date. If your still unsure you may wanna try this: Harvest one plant in stages. Take the main cola first followed by the under buds as they come along. Naturally dry your buds and give a bit of a cure to polish off the rough edges so to speak. By the time she's good and dry you'll have some good small or popcorn buds to sample, the rest in the cure jar! By letting them air dry and a good cure will bring out the full potental of your buds.


----------



## specialed (Mar 17, 2010)

Not that i dont believe you I was just hoping they werent passed time. Im gonna pull them tonight. Should they have some kind of potency left in them or possibly just shot?


----------



## the chef (Mar 17, 2010)

Yup there will be some goodness to em. Might be a bit rough. Like i said pull one or pull one in stages to make sure. This is your grow bubba! We're just here enjoying your photos!


----------



## specialed (Mar 17, 2010)

went ahead and pulled two tonight they had to be on there way out because there are certain points that were drying out but it looks like it will not be a complete waste just hope its still enjoyable. thanks Chef I will take a picture tomorrow of them pulled. boy are my fingers sticky but i could tell where some parts where drying out


----------



## the chef (Mar 18, 2010)

Ok bud that's what i needed to know! Go ahead and yank the rest, Like i said your gonna have some good smoke brother! Gonna be a bit rough but you'll fly! As far as nutes go, you can feed them till a week from being done then start your flush. Brother you succesfully grew your own! A waste of time...........hehehe!


----------



## specialed (Mar 18, 2010)

cool at least it won't be a loss then. Cant wait to do it again maybe catch it a little sooner next time. but why would the trichs not be amber at this point then? I have 0 amber just milky ones


----------



## specialed (Mar 18, 2010)

Also I put pictures up in my link for first grow.Thanks again guys and gals for all your help.  After a couple weeks maybe I will go for grow two


----------



## the chef (Mar 19, 2010)

Mj plants trich up when they want to. When you have that much damage to the leaves it slows everything down. Alot of people pull thier ladies with all cloudy and some pull whaen it's all amber, so you will have a chance to expirence different highs !


----------



## Herm (Mar 19, 2010)

specialed said:
			
		

> Also I put pictures up in my link for first grow.Thanks again guys and gals for all your help.  After a couple weeks maybe I will go for grow two



Don't get discouraged man.  My first grow was pretty much a bust to but now stuff is going much better for me!  Just hang in there you will figure out what works for you.


----------

